# Delivery soon, just needing some support!



## Penelope (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi guys! I introduced myself about a week ago. My friend found a stray kitty who was, I thought at the time, about to POP. This was last Friday, Feb 26th. According to the vet she had about 7 days to go. Well, today is Mar 10th and still no babies! I know she will be fine and I am being very paranoid, but I am just a worry wart and I want to know everything is going to turn out ok. She needs to HAVE them already! She has been showing some signs of approaching labor: she has been snooping around my room, trying to squeeze into tiny dark areas (I do have a nesting box for her, but of course she has to try to squeeze under my drawer! :roll: ). She has become increasingly affectionate and follows my husband and I around, getting under our feet and meowing. I took her temp on Friday night, and it was 99.5. I have never taken an animal's temp rectally before though, so that may be off. Hopefully it was wrong, right? Because their temp shouldn't stay under 100 for more than a day or two before they go into labor. Someone correct me if I'm wrong on that? Anyways, the signs I have NOT seen that I hear signal labor: she has still been scarfing down food like there's no tomorrow, I have not really seen a drop in appetite. Also, her stomach has started to sag some but she still seems to be pretty wide, not as much drooping as I thought there would be. She hasn't dropped her mucous plug (is that how you say it? lol), and I have seen NO milk leaking from her nipples. I just worry, because she's just a kitten herself, and so much more can go wrong when the momma is so little, young and inexperienced. She is not showing any signs of pain, just normal discomfort you would expect with at least 4 kittens crammed into your belly. Sorry for the long post, I am just on pins and needles waiting for her to go into labor and just had to release a little stress. Words of encouragement or advice would be appreciated. atback I also wanted to start a thread for after she has her babies, so I could post pics and updates, since I know most people appreciate that on here!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Sending hugs and encouragement! I've only had one cat kitten in my home as an adult. ...and only two when I was a child, so I have extremely limited experience in this area. I've fostered and bottle-raised kittens, but those experiences are vastly different from birthing. Sorry I couldn't help, all I can be is supportive!
heidi =^..^=


----------



## Penelope (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks, Heidi! You're so responsive to my posts, and I appreciate it!

Still no kittens :x I've been reading through a lot of the pregnant kitty posts on this forum, though, and I feel fairly prepared and a little less stressed. Unless she looks to be in pain or extreme discomfort, I am just going to let her do her thing, and she'll know when it's time. The only thing that is a little annoying is that we have to keep her in our bedroom, because it is quiet and separated from our other 3 cats. At night, she jumps up on our bed about every hour and nibbles on my husband and I's noses to wake us up so we will pet her! Don't get me wrong, it's super cute lol, but we are both like "Just have your kittens already so we can get some sleep!" It wouldn't be a big deal if she just cuddled with us all night, but it is up and down, up and down. She is just restless, and we are ALL ready for some cute little kitties to be born! I can't wait!!! I'll keep you guys posted with any more news. Hopefully it will be this weekend!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Penelope said:


> It wouldn't be a big deal if she just cuddled with us all night, but it is up and down, up and down. She is just restless...


Yup. Just like a pregnant woman! :lol: 
Here's to hoping the kittehs arrive soon and safely. :luv


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Penelope sounds so sweet. Paws and fingers are crossed that she has her babies soon.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

If mother-to-be is restless, wants lots of attention, and is trying to get into cupboards, she's probably very close to giving birth. I always checked my mother Siamese' privates at night, looking for liquids tinged pink or mucous. Another good method, if she'll allow it, is to check her temperature. It should be about 101.5 give or take a tenth. If it drops a degree, she'll probably have the kittens within 24 hours.

Mother cat will probably be able to handle everything herself, but it's wise to be prepared, with a comfortable bed in a dimly lighted warm area, towels to rub up the kittens and get them squeaking, alcohol to sterilize sharp scizzors for cutting cords (if absolutely necessary), newspapers for padding, clean bedding, and an emergency number for the vet, in case it's necessary. 

I always stayed with my mother cat. She would put her feet up, and I let her push on my hands. The contractions will be obvious. If she's not in her birthing box, and you see her contracting, take her there immediately, making sure there are no kittens left elsewhere.

Here's a site that should be helpful:

http://www.2ndchance.info/felinelabor.htm

Good luck!


----------



## Penelope (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks for the advice and link Jeanie! No kittens yet . . . she has been restless really for the past 4-5 days now, but still nothing. I think she is nauseas(sp?) today. I keep seeing her bend her head down and gag a little bit  . She's still eating, though, so she must not feel that bad. I'm sticking around the house today because I have a feeling it may be soon . . . it may be a wishful feeling but I guess we'll see. I just want her to have them so bad so she can go back to being her cute little kitten self! She's so sweet, I wish her previous owners were more responsible . . .


----------



## Penelope (Mar 1, 2010)

So . . . still nothing! However, I do see a noticeable drop to her stomach as of yesterday afternoon. Also, her stomach has gotten a lot harder and I feel heat coming from her stomach, especially where her nipples are if that makes sense. She also found herself a nesting place where I think she feels comfortable, so things are looking good! Hopefully it will be within the next 24 hours or so! Yay!!!


----------



## WhatToDo (Mar 17, 2010)

Awww...looks like you and I are in the same boat. This waiting sure stinks!

Hopefully both our girls go through their deliveries just fine and the kittens are all nice and healthy! And then, afterwards, the mom's spays go well too! LOL! :lol:


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

_Waiting-waiting-wait...ing._ Waiting-waiting-wait...ing. Waiting-waiting-wait...ing. _Waiting-waiting-wait...ing._


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Your cats will have their kittens at the most unreasonable time, of course! I stayed up with my Precious until 3:30 in the morning when I was sure she was going to give birth. I sat next to the birthing box the whole time. Finally, I gave up, and fell asleep. The next thing I knew there was something wet touching my cheek. 8O It was a newborn kitten! Precious had her kittens in the closet, :roll: but wanted me to know! I was dreaming that I heard kittens crying, but I guess that wasn't a dream.  Of course I got up and looked and praised her. Our cats love us! I moved them to the box I had prepared, right beside my bed, and she accepted that spot....for some weeks, anyway.


----------



## Penelope (Mar 1, 2010)

Ok so we've got kittens! And they are PRECIOUS!!!!!! She started going into labor aroudn 7pm on Thursday night. It was actually really cool . . . she was laying on my bed with me, and I went to rub her belly and feel her kittens, and as I did it she rolled on her back, spread her legs and her water broke!! I was so excited! She acted like nothing happened for about 10 minutes. Then the contractions came . . . I sat with her on my floor for another 10 minutes while she contracted. She lifte her back paw and pushed against my hand with it. Then suddenly, some more liquid gushed out that had a little blood in it. That really freaked her out, and she ran into the nesting box I made for her in my husband's closet. The first kitten came about 10 minutes later. It all happened so fast, and she did so well! She had SIX in there :yikes poor mommy! They are all safe and healthy, and all nursed immediately. She did get pretty tired after the last one, and didn't cut the cord or eat the placenta. My friend was with me, and we lifted the last little guy and put it in front of Penelope's face and she was like "Oh, I must have missed one!" and gobbled up the placenta and cut the cord. Out of the 6, one is an orange and white tabby, one white with black tabby "diamonds" on his back, one is solid black, one is mostly grey with some cool watered down brown spots, and two are grayish tabbies (one has the CUTEST belly spots :luv :luv ). The black and white/black tabby are boys, and the rest are girls (we think). Anyways, had to share! The babies are growing like weeds and momma is sweet but protective. We have to steal kitten kisses when she's not looking :wink 

Pics later I promise! I took about a million!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

They are precious, aren't they? Congratulations on becoming a Grand-meowmi! How fortunate that you got to see this miracle.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Congratulations!


----------



## WhatToDo (Mar 17, 2010)

Congratulations! Mine were just born this morning. 

Any pics of your little ones? :mrgreen:


----------

